# any ideas???



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

so my chicks are now 12 weeks old and i still have no clue on sex or breed i think i have one cockeral and the rest of pullets but not knowing their parentage means i have no clue on breed hmmmm....


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

My guesses for sex are: pic 1 = roo. Pic 2 = lavender and buff hens. Not sure about reds. Pic 3 = rooster. (Pretty sure on that one.) Pic 4/5 - guessing another rooster.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

BigECart said:


> My guesses for sex are: pic 1 = roo. Pic 2 = lavender and buff hens. Not sure about reds. Pic 3 = rooster. (Pretty sure on that one.) Pic 4/5 - guessing another rooster.


 yup sure looks like a bunch of roos
all i can say is "get more hens to keep those roos company"


----------

